# 93 Sentra leaking gear oil. Please help.



## Dano1987 (May 26, 2015)

Hey folks. It's been a long time but I'm still driving the 93 sentra. This morning I noticed a puddle of oil under it about the size of a cd case. I took it to the place I get my oil changes done and they said that it was leaking gear oil and to consult a transmission shop. So it's at a transmission shop now and I'm awaiting the diagnosis. The drips were coming from the middle but more toward the passenger side dripping from a rubber accordion style dust boot. (sorry I dunno what the h it is) anyway after reading my haynes manual it says that the driveaxel oil seals can go bad and should be a simple repair. What do ya'll think. It's a 93, 5 speed manual, 69,000 original miles, regularly serviced. Aside from this. The car is very slow, always has been. Very slow to accelerate. Is this typical? Thank you.


----------



## Dano1987 (May 26, 2015)

I just talked to the transmission shop and he said they know what it is, (something to do with the shift lever or something) and that the transmission has to come out. He's going to see if there's a way to fix it without removing the transmssion but I'm worried that it's something simple like the driveaxle oil seals like my haynes manual says.


----------



## Dano1987 (May 26, 2015)

So it needs some type of new seal and 2 new sensors. They don't know yet how much the sensors are going to be because they don't even know if they can get them. They said they were going to try to find them used. Anyway, aside from parts, they say it will take a few hours and labor is 90 bucks an hour. I can't really afford it but I definitely can't afford to not have a car. I'm mostly worried they will fix it and then find out that the problem is elsewhere and still need a repair. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm desperate.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

1.6L isn't a twin turbo 3L. Not built for speed.
As far as the leak goes, shop sounds like it's in the ballpark. Look at the fine print. If they said they fixed it, they're on the hook...if it's in the 'terms and conditions'.
But if were talking axle seals and shift seals, those are about generic pieces. If that shop can't figure it out, better head somewhere else.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

By the way, where EXACTLY is this leak coming from?
Are you SURE it's gear oil and not engine oil?


----------



## Dano1987 (May 26, 2015)

I got the car back. They replaced a shift selector seal. Regarding the slowness, I know it wasn't built for speed but I have a hard time even keeping up with traffic when a light turns green. It will go 75 on the highway though. It has after market air conditioning which I don't even use because it puts an enormous strain on the engine.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

69,000 miles is nothing, its just getting broke in. it is not going to be the fastest to get up to speed,( an sr20, with a manual is the way to go, but you'll suffer a bit on gas mileage ) unless you rev your your gears out a bit, and get real good at shifting it. 1st- 0-15, 2nd- 15 to 25,30-35, 3rd- 30-35 to 40-45, 4th 35 to 45-55, 5th is a cruising od gear ( feather it, at upper speeds, not great for acceleration, in 40-55 range. I've never had a tach in mine, but it is worth installing one, as an aid in shifting. I would not worry to much about the other clowns out there. people push their cars to the limit, to hard to much. Just watch out for the Idiot that likes to tailgate, your always going to have that slight lag between gears, And people who have never driven a manual are clueless to what is going on, if they are behind you. The telltale on that is: the front of their car is jacked up. 
AC on mine worked for about 5-6 years then I needed a compressor, screw it, don't really need it. Its worse when you got it on, and your having to back up. Its been that way since day one that I bought it ( new ). it does really rob your engine.
You have got to experment on that shifting, until you find what works best, in any given situation. If you still have the owners manual yet, it will give you the actual speed range of each gear ( of course you can rev them out higher ) if your downshifting to a stop, Myself I mostly go no less than third, sometimes 2nd, never first, unless I'm in a rolling parking lot, and I need to crawl. if you don't have the owners manual, I can tell you the recommend shift points. Nothing against the Auto transmissions, but I like my 5 speed better than an auto, keeps you engaged in driving, I get better gas mileage, and its just more fun to drive. If you learn to shift it good and not beat on it, that clutch will last you a good long time. Mine is on its 22nd year of operation (original), at 211,000. If you ever change your manual trans fluid in that car in the future. Get Redline MT 90, it is a little pricy, but it is well worth it. you can google it to find a source.


----------



## piper140 (Feb 25, 2016)

*axle seal*

ok the according thing is called a cv axle boot and speaking of boots you should also have these checked while at the transmission shop i just replaced the boots on mine both sides inner and outer most people just replace the axles but here in the philippines its cheaper to do the boots now as to your problem your haynes manual is correct it is a simple job first look in your manual under axle shaft removal there are short cuts you can take but if you are not a mechanic i would not advise you to try them follow the manual once the axle has been removed a simple seal removal tool can be used to remove the seal again follow your haynes manual the tool used can be rented at any auto zone or advance auto as well as buying the new seal as for installing the new seal first lubricate it with oil because it is rubber over a metal base push the seal into place gently with your hands then get a socket that will cover the outer part of the seal attach a 6 inch extension bar holding the socket in place over the seal. Drive seal in with a few hits with a hammer DO NOT GO APE STRONG WHEN DOING THIS you will see when the seal base has fully bottomed with the case installing the axle is the reverse of when you take it out HAVE FUN and i have a 93 sentra also over here its called a saloon extra, gxe back in the states and mine uses LEADED GAS


----------

